# Our Army



## Devin (10 Sep 2005)

Our army is very neglected, our forefathers would roll in their graves if they knew the state of our armed forces. I for one will stay in the armed forces and try to encourage young people to join the armed forces.


----------



## Gunner (10 Sep 2005)

Devin said:
			
		

> Our army is very neglected, our forefathers would roll in their graves if they knew the state of our armed forces. I for one will stay in the armed forces and try to encourage young people to join the armed forces.



Not sure if our forefathers will roll in their graves as neglecting the armed forces has been a Canadian tradition since Confederation.  We are very lucky to have always been in a position where we have never been placed in a position where we did not have a considerable period of time to "build up" into something that resembled a fighting force.

Encourage young people to join, and lobby the government for adequate funding and defining a suitable role for the CF.

Cheers


----------



## P-Free (10 Sep 2005)

We only get more funding when people die..


----------



## Tornado (10 Sep 2005)

As "pro-active" as we in the military tend to be, we unfortunately deal with a "re-active" system (and a slow one at that).  Also sheds a bit of light on the days we USED to called the Canadian ARMED Forces and now only the Canadian Forces.

Go fig.

Bureaucracy - "The most efficient way to convert massive amounts of raw energy into solid waste."


----------



## Armymedic (10 Sep 2005)

Devin said:
			
		

> our forefathers would roll in their graves if they knew the state of our armed forces.



We have forefathers?


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Sep 2005)

"We only get more funding when people die.."

P-free, what the blazes are you talking about? You are probably a cadet and speaking through your arse end aren't you?


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> We have forefathers?


some of us. Most only have one, a few have two. I have 6.


----------



## Jaxson (11 Sep 2005)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> "We only get more funding when people die.."
> 
> P-free, what the blazes are you talking about? You are probably a cadet and speaking through your arse end aren't you?




pretty sure what he means is If 20 soldiers die, then the money spent on training and equipping them, go to someone/some where else, Or he could be of course talking about in a war like situation where the Armed forces would receive more money to get prepared for the situation.


----------



## ArmyRick (11 Sep 2005)

No, P-free has not a single clue has to what he is barking about. Nice try Jaxson and good luck on your enrolment.  8)


----------



## Jaxson (11 Sep 2005)

thanks i actually Just booked my interview date for not this tuesday but the following one (20th)


----------



## buzznboomer (11 Sep 2005)

I have seen some CANADIAN support our troops car magnets around.  Where can I find one to purchase? ???


----------



## Lance Wiebe (11 Sep 2005)

I bought mine at the local MFRC.


----------



## P-Free (11 Sep 2005)

ArmyRick, when people die, they hold inquiries and give the military more funding to get more equipment. When the soldiers in Afghanistan ran over the landmine, the CF got new Gwagons soon after. When the fire spread through that sub, they did the same, held an inquiry. 

The military gets more funding when it's in the news, and guess how it gets in the news? 

When was the last time you heard of the military getting more funding out of the goodness of politicians hearts?

P.....


----------



## Fry (11 Sep 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> ArmyRick, when people die, they hold inquiries and give the military more funding to get more equipment. When the soldiers in Afghanistan ran over the landmine, the CF got new Gwagons soon after. When the fire spread through that sub, they did the same, held an inquiry.
> 
> The military gets more funding when it's in the news, and guess how it gets in the news?
> 
> ...



He does have a point.


----------



## Armymedic (11 Sep 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> ArmyRick, when people die, they hold inquiries and give the military more funding to get more equipment. When the soldiers in Afghanistan ran over the landmine, the CF got new Gwagons soon after. When the fire spread through that sub, they did the same, held an inquiry.
> 
> The military gets more funding when it's in the news, and guess how it gets in the news?
> 
> ...



The kid's got a point. But only a partial one...as often as they give us more money, they put in restrictions and do things to make our life more difficult. For instance, yes we have new G wagons...but thats not why we have not had anymore mine strikes. We haven't because they put in place a thing called the "designated Ground trace". After the Sub fire, they grounded the subs...no new money.
The give us the money because it is politically right for them to do so.

Ref: 


			
				buzznboomer said:
			
		

> I have seen some CANADIAN support our troops car magnets around.   Where can I find one to purchase? ???



Canex in Pet has tons for $2.99.


----------



## P-Free (12 Sep 2005)

Yes, that is what I mean. The political correct thing to do. The media and public puts pressure on politicians to give more funding when they see soldiers dying or getting injured overseas.


----------



## ArmyRick (12 Sep 2005)

Here is my point, P-free.
1. We were going to get the iltus replaced regardless of our two soldiers killed in the mine blast, by the G-wag is no better mine resitant vehicle.
2. What new funding did we get when during the friendly fire incident? Sub fire incident? the suicide bombing of Cpl Murphy?

During all the deaths that occured to mines, enemy fire or vehicle accidents while yugo was going at it, what new funding did we get?

There are things that  in CF tradition are replaced only when its way over due and it has little to do with KIA or WIA.

P-free, I state again, you were speaking out of your league although we do appreciate your support.


----------



## reccecrewman (28 Sep 2005)

Sheer coincidence that we got the G-Wagons after the mine strike - but as ArmyRick stated, the Iltis was already on it's way out the door, there were tons of MilCots in Pet for the Reserves to use BEFORE the minestrike for them to use instead of the Iltis which was already in the process of being replaced.


----------

